# Medical Billing and Coding



## marlin123 (May 27, 2010)

Marlin Miller
128 Ward Street,  Apartment 713, Paterson NJ07505 (973)910-6618 (862)249-6693,  MarlinMiller723@hotmail.com 

Objective	To obtain a position that will best utilize my professional skills
Experience	Medical Billing
2009-2010      Metropolitan Cardiology Clinic             Irvington, NJ
Applied payments of EOB's to patient account.
Generate monthly aging report for review, sent claims on weekly basis.
Monthly statement for patients for amount due.
Call insurance companies, enter new patient information.
Daily filing, assist office manager with daily duties.


	.
Education	2010          AMG Medical Institute                                         Paterson, NJ
                        Medical Billing
2000          American Training Center                                    Passaic, NJ         
                 Computerized Bookkeeping                                                             
1995        Passaic County Community College                  Paterson, NJ

Skills/Abilities  Elite applications-latest version, Elite Series (Data Management Systems) Tecys.  Excel, Quick books 6.0, Universal Accounting Reconciliation-Driscoll system Window Vista XP, Windows 7, Word Access, Oracle medisoft Digi DMS.


----------

